# Frame tape needed on bikepacking rig?



## JNKER (Feb 19, 2016)

Does anyone put invisible frame tape on their (steel) bikepacking frames? I have frame protection in spots on my carbon FS from some cable and other wear spots but do people do this for other frames? I'm wondering if frame bags rub heavily into spots on the bike where they are attached.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

If anything like a bag is close or touching while the bike is sitting, it'll rub while riding and the paint will eventually come off. With steel it'll then rust.


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

I have used helicopter tape (pain to work with, at least for me) on my Salsa Mukluk to minimise the chances of paint wear.


----------



## JNKER (Feb 19, 2016)

Procter said:


> If anything like a bag is close or touching while the bike is sitting, it'll rub while riding and the paint will eventually come off. With steel it'll then rust.


Yeah. I was figuring that'd happen but haven't found anyone talking much about it. Thanks.


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

best free frame protector is to find a local 3m clear bra shop and call and ask if you can get the scraps. I got a roll from one several years ago that I still use....


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Clear 3m tape if you want quality and have color you want to protect. I have a black cheap frame, and just throw on some black gorilla tape under my stem bag and frame bag. Previous bike had serious wear from stem bag, but it had much cheaper paint. gorilla also has a clear tape similar to packing tape that would work. I don't know if it discolors in the sun, but I doubt it. It is super sticky though, so getting a good laydown is difficult.


----------



## JNKER (Feb 19, 2016)

gregclimbs said:


> best free frame protector is to find a local 3m clear bra shop and call and ask if you can get the scraps. I got a roll from one several years ago that I still use....


There's a shop just a few blocks from my work. Great idea. Thanks.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

I wrapped a frame in 3M Helicopter tape on a whim last year. Boy, that stuff sure works great. First thing I did when I got my Pugsley is completely wrap everything. I carefully cut sections for the chainstays, seatstays, head tube, downtube, even underneath the BB shell. I really layed it on thick.

9 months later, it's all holding up beautifully, still looks great, and when I wash the bike it looks new from 1 foot away. Hard to even see the tape. And all the spots where the bags are are still new-lookin.

I wish everything worked this well!


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Blue painters tape or electrical tape. Cheap, works, doesn't leave residue.


----------



## JNKER (Feb 19, 2016)

Painters tape. Didn't think of that one either. And I have a crap-ton of rolls laying around.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

JNKER said:


> I'm wondering if frame bags rub heavily into spots on the bike where they are attached.












I've never bothered to protect my bikepacking bike's finish. I think it looks cool and despite living in the PNW my bike has not rusted.


----------



## JNKER (Feb 19, 2016)

vikb said:


> I've never bothered to protect my bikepacking bike's finish. I think it looks cool and despite living in the PNW my bike has not rusted.


Fair enough. Rust is my biggest concern.


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

JNKER said:


> Painters tape. Didn't think of that one either. And I have a crap-ton of rolls laying around.


I use it with bags on my carbon framed bike. Also, it's nice that it comes in various widths, and also with different adhesion strengths (high adhesion is no-residue, too). If it came in black, I'd be all set, lol.


----------



## Johnny Chicken Bones (Jul 13, 2005)

I've often used the colored tape that is used to wrap hockey sticks. 
Like a color option first aid fabric tape. 
Best part- lots of friction and grip. Keeps bags where you want em, not that most bags move too much anyway. 
And clean up is easy. Just a bit of WD40 helps wipe away the rare sticky residue. 

And it's cheap. 
-JCB


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

Spec44 said:


> I use it with bags on my carbon framed bike. Also, it's nice that it comes in various widths, and also with different adhesion strengths (high adhesion is no-residue, too). If it came in black, I'd be all set, lol.


Gaffers tape leaves no residue and is most common in black. Popular in theater and with photographers.


----------

